# المنتدى منتدى البوكسات الأصلية والبرامج المحمية .:: Original Boxes ::. منتدى البوكسات الأصلية Original Boxes قسم منتجات GSMFABRICA Products تحديثات :  eMMC Pro - VIVO , Xiaomi New Models Added !

## mohamed73

eMMC Pro New Models  [13 JUNE 2017] 
We are releasing more models ,
more dumps , more pinouts for our customer demands .
Thanks for the feedbacks for our all eMMC Pro Users . 
Did you see eMMC Pro V1.09 ? الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] #	VIVO Y17T eMMC Dump	  [ World First ]#	VIVO Y17T  eMMC Pinouts	  [ World First ]#	VIVO Y18L  eMMC Dump	  [ World First ]#	VIVO Y18L  eMMC Pinouts	  [ World First ]#	VIVO Y19T  eMMC Dump	  [ World First ]#	VIVO Y19T  eMMC Pinouts	  [ World First ]#	XIAOMI MIPAD 1  eMMC Dump	  [ World First ]#	XIAOMI MIPAD 1  eMMC Pinouts	  [ World First ]  You can now operate with almost 
all mobile phones with eMMC / eMCP inside ! 
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]   *Advanced eMMC Repair*   *Universal Device Programmer**Free eMMC Booster with eMMC Pro Hardware*  eMMC PRo - _Universal Device Programmer_  الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]

----------


## alla hhh

جزاكم ربي خير الجزاء

----------

